# Schatzi's This Thursday the 22nd



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Ok Some of us are hitting Schatzi's tonight. They have a good happy Hour 4-7pm and a nice Patio (NOT as good as *THE PATIO* ) if your in area stop by. I have to work till about 6-6:30 save me a seat

Rob

http://www.seeing-stars.com/Dine/Schatzi.shtml


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I dunno! I might!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Wish I had known sooner. Will have to catch up w/ you guys next time.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

So how was it?


----------

